# هل يمكنم اعادة تدوير الازفلت bitumen



## سنترصفقات (13 يوليو 2010)

هل يمكنم اعادة تدوير الازفلت bitumen - القار
هل تتوفر تلك التقنيه او يتوفر المستهلك لمنتجات البيتومين المعادة التدوير ​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 يوليو 2010)

اخي العزيز لا يمكن ان يعاد تدوير الاسفلت وذلك لاحتوائه على ماده الاكستراكت اثناء تكوين اسفلت التبليط


----------



## chemicaleng (19 يوليو 2010)

سنترصفقات قال:


> هل يمكنم اعادة تدوير الازفلت bitumen - القار
> هل تتوفر تلك التقنيه او يتوفر المستهلك لمنتجات البيتومين المعادة التدوير ​



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم 
راجع الروابط التاليه وستجد ما تبحث عنه انشاء الله 
http://www.highwaysmaintenance.com/bitcyctxt.htm
http://www.arra.org/
http://www.asphaltrecycling.com/show-product.php?product=531
مع تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق علما انه مشروع جيد وتتجه الانظار فى كل العالم الان نحو اعاده التدوير كما ان اضافه ناتج طحن الاطارات القديمه ايضا الى خلطه الاسفلت يجد طريقه الى الاستخدام وتوجد معدات خاصه لطحن الاطارات واستخلاص الحديد منها واستعمال المطاط المطحون المتبقى فى خلطات الاسفلتيه.
الله الموفق


----------



## سنترصفقات (13 سبتمبر 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اخى الكريم
> راجع الروابط التاليه وستجد ما تبحث عنه انشاء الله
> http://www.highwaysmaintenance.com/bitcyctxt.htm
> ...


 
مشكور اخي معلومات قيمه جدا كل عام وانتم بخير


----------

